# Christmas Lists



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

*Halloween Christmas Lists*

Okay so every year my mother asks me for a christmas list and its usually after halloween so I cant think of anything and I either end up with a bunch of halloween stuff thats lame or stuff i cant really use. So this year i decided to try and get ahead of the game. Here is what I have so far in the realm of halloween related items I always forget things so Im asking for help in adding to my list. Between my mother and husband I may get none of these Items or I may get all of them depending on if my mother sends the list out to my siblings as well. I hate wasting my halloween budget on spray paint and duct tape ya know things you HAVE to have, but it eats at your budget sooo people help me think of things so I can have the best christmas ever  

Wiper Motor 5v w/power supply
Spot lights and sockets (red,blue,yellow,green)
Air Compressor 
Black King size flat sheets 5-10 (ebay or possibly just dye some cheapies?)
House speakers (a couple sets any size)
Cheap stereo
Tripod for camera 
Pantyhose 
Latex
Celluclay Big Bag
Paperclay 
Paasche H Airbrush 
Paasche 3oz bottle cap 
Assorted screws of varying lengths (1/2"1",1.5",2",3" the bigger box of them)
Screwdrivers Set
Wrench Set (assorted sizes not metric)
Apple Barrel Paints (the ugly brown, yellow and green colors)
Blucky Skeletons 
Lowes gift card for wood and stuff
700watt or higher fog machine 
Red Chasing lights (couple sets)
Orange Chasing lights (couple sets) 50%off sales
Yellow Chasing lights (couple sets)
Green Chasing lights (couple sets)
Duct Tape (as much as i can get)
Masking Tape (as much as i can get)
Skulls 50% off sales
Clamps (good sliding kind)
Black Spray Paint Flat
Black and orange Halloween totes


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

How about-
Blacklights
batteries
cable ties
extension cords
spider webs
poly clay


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

All I want for Christmas is forgiveness from my family for spending so much time on Halloween instead of quality time with them.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

HZ, all you have to do is get them to work on things WITH you then you dont have to feel so bad  Thats what i do, my kids love making a mess. Only thing they cant help with is things that cut. 

Beelce definately extension cords and black lights. I already added batteries both AAA and AA. Oh and zip ties, why is it I never have enough of those?? LOL.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Plastic spray paint

H20 Krylon spray paint

Outdoor Latex house paint

Latex (Gallon or otherwise)

Expanding foam


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

your very own shed!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Ubzest ive got it even better than that I have my very own 2 car Halloween Garage 

Sickie good idea on the plastic paint and latex paint. I just ordered a gallon of latex from body bagging so thats done and Ive got 2part expanding foam and some great stuff which kind did you mean?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

power tools ( cordless please ) drills, nailers, saws, sanders
pvc tubing 1/2, 3/4, 1, 1 1/2 ten foot sticks
asort pvc fitting see sizes above
Chicken wire


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

floor adhesive
polyfill
elmers glue
caulking gun
caulk
gauze
varirty of stains
multi temp hot glue gun
glue sticks
stone paints
glass paints
gift certificates to michaels?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I think you may have plenty of glue sticks?


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Ya know how a monkey say OOO OOO I just did that same thing and bugged my eyes out at the additions EEEEEE. I forgot glass paints, stone paints, glue, gift certificate to Michaels OOH and chicken wire i just bought that stuff and it cost me 20 bucks so THATS definately on my list and PVC fittings and I have to get a corded drill I have a cordless one that my husband cant seem to keep his hands off of since he never charges his own and every time i go to use mine the battery dies in the middle of my project. This wouldnt be bad except for the fact that I have TWO batteries and both for some reason are always dead and I ask and he smiles sheepishly and says "um yeah i forgot." Which is why we have separate tools in the first place. LOL. 


LMFAOOOOO uh no i dont think i will need any colored glue sticks for many many years to come sickie,but im going to use my clear ones for webbing this year so ill have to see about replenishing my supply for next year after halloween. Thanks so much you guys these things I definately use and they eat away my budget. I got irritated with the lowes hardware guy when i asked about some cheaper screws and he's like well they arent made for outdoors cuz they rust. Okay, but they are only going to be outdoor for a month sooo ill take my chances and he's like ooookay its your problem if it gets ruined. LOL, i cant believe how expensive stuff like that is.  OH sandpaper, dremel replacements, oh and stain wow a little can of that stuff is outrageous. Thanks for reminding me guys. YOU ROCK!!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

So thanks to the online coupons post on the forum I think I may be getting all my Michaels wish list stuff. My mom called me and was double checking the items and she had a friend with her.   I LOVE IT!!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

How about LED's and ping pong balls, they work well for eyes. And so do styrofoam balls, they light up really neat...


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

And don't forget motion sensors, and security lights, you can hack those. :devil:


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

ooh ooh YES i need motion sensors WOOO HOOO. Thanks girl!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

hers is your list so far 
I dont think there are any repeats

*What Turtle wants for Christmas*
Wiper Motor 5v w/power supply
Spot lights and sockets (red,blue,yellow,green)
Air Compressor 
Black King size flat sheets 5-10 (ebay or possibly just dye some cheapies?)
House speakers (a couple sets any size)
Cheap stereo
Tripod for camera 
Pantyhose 
Latex
Celluclay Big Bag
Paperclay 
Paasche H Airbrush 
Paasche 3oz bottle cap 
Assorted screws of varying lengths (1/2"1",1.5",2",3" the bigger box of them)
Screwdrivers Set
Wrench Set (assorted sizes not metric)
Apple Barrel Paints (the ugly brown, yellow and green colors)
Blucky Skeletons 
Lowes gift card for wood and stuff
700watt or higher fog machine 
Red Chasing lights (couple sets)
Orange Chasing lights (couple sets) 50%off sales
Yellow Chasing lights (couple sets)
Green Chasing lights (couple sets)
Duct Tape (as much as i can get)
Masking Tape (as much as i can get)
Skulls 50% off sales
Clamps (good sliding kind)
Black Spray Paint Flat
Black and orange Halloween totes
Blacklights
batteries
cable ties
extension cords
spider webs
poly clay
batteries both AAA and AA
Plastic spray paint
H20 Krylon spray paint
Outdoor Latex house paint
Latex (Gallon or otherwise)
Expanding foam
your very own shed! because your garages are full!!
power tools ( cordless please ) drills, nailers, saws, sanders
pvc tubing 1/2, 3/4, 1, 1 1/2 ten foot sticks
asort pvc fitting see sizes above
Chicken wire
floor adhesive
polyfill
elmers glue
caulking gun
caulk
gauze
variety of stains
multi temp hot glue gun
glue sticks
stone paints
glass paints
gift certificates to michaels
glass paints, 
stone paints 
sandpaper
dremel replacements
LED's 
ping pong balls
styrofoam balls
motion sensors
security lights


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I think that's my list too.... hahaha


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

LOL, Lilly thats perfect. It helps to have others pop in to give u ideas cuz sometimes wwhen you are in the fight its hard to step outside and see where you need to work harder. So thanks again wonderful people of haunt forum, I bet this will be my best Christmas yet. I cant wait for it now to post all the great stuff i got


----------

